# Dog shivering in the layout blind



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I got my 2 year old Chessie and when I have her in the blind with me she lays there and shivers. I can't tell if it's a, I'm cold shiver or exicited one. It's been cold everytime were out and yesterday was a cold 36 deg. rain It's not a constant only about every twenty seconds and lasts about 2 seconds she wears a vest but I'm still concerned about hipothermia is that poss. What's she going to do when it gets real cold?


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

that is excitment, I would think it would have to be much colder than 36 for chessie to get cold enough to shiver


----------



## Cyrus (Nov 24, 2003)

That sure sounds like excitement to me too. My lab will shiver and her teeth with chatter and click together when she anticipates something fun is about to come.

Keep and eye on her at home. If she is a kennel dog and seems to shiver laying around in the kennel at a temperature you feel she shouldn't be cold or act cold you might have some medical problems.


----------



## HuntingGeek (Oct 12, 2007)

Try it without the vest once. I honestly think my Chessie is warmer without the vest. My theory is that the vest holds the water in closer to the skin and negates their naturally waterproof coat.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Bill the Chessy shivers in his blind too. I think he's cold, because if the sun is out - and hopefully behind us, he'll turn around and lay facing it. I try to set up so he's always on the downwind side of me so the wind isn't blowing on him too much. He stays in the house and I know he gets cold when we go, but he's a very willing participant when the birds come down.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

My dog is an inside dog as well. I'm going to try without the vest next time out I do notice that when I take it off her at the end of the day its wet inside. The last time we went out I laid an insulated blanket along side me and then wrapped it around her while we waited she still shivered so I'm leaning towards the exicted theory.


----------

